# Surgery update



## Tally25 (Jul 19, 2011)

So today is now three weeks post op thyroid surgery. It was a rough surgery. I finally got the biopsy back and it was benign. He also took out 10 lymph nodes. I was sent home on calcium and D plus cytomel. I acutally felt half decent on the cytomel. A week ago he took me off cytomel and placed me on synthroid 125mcq. Since then I have had trouble sleeping at night. Hot flashes, diarrhea, mood swings, weakness and horrible fatigue ( within a hour or so after taking synthroid), weight gain and headaches. I am scheduled to go back to work full time right away tomorrow. I am concerned that my body has not had enough time to adjust to the medication. Why do they wait so long to put you on it.. And then he will not test my levels for another 6 weeks. Im not sure I can put up with this for another 6 weeks.:sad0049:

And I acutally took out my own stitches. They knew I had an allergy to them but put them in anyway. I delt with it for a week and called the nurse.. she basically said deal with it.. so I did.. snip snip! Feels much better without them.

I have also noticed sometimes I feel a constricting type feeling in my neck. I am pretty sure it is probably scar tissue so I make sure to stretch out my neck often .. I would post pictures but I dont know how on here!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear you're having such a hard time. 
Cytomel is a T3 medication and you were getting a daily dose of hormone. Now that you're off, your body isn't getting that daily dose. Synthroid is a T4-only med and takes a while to build in your system, then gets converted to T3 for your body to use. It would've been great if he kept you on some T3 and added T4 so you were on a combination of both. I wonder if you can talk to him and see if he would do that.


----------



## Tally25 (Jul 19, 2011)

McKenna- I will definitally ask him since I was feeling better on the cytomel! Office is closed so I will call tomorrow!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's great news about your biopsy being benign!!!

As for the "constricting" feeling in your neck, first, I think you'll be feeling that for a while no matter what you do, and second, definitely massage it several times a day to "break up" the tissue underneath. That will help so much in the long run.

My surgeries were back in February and March of this year, and my neck still feels tight every morning. Not incredibly tight, but tight enough that I spend a few minutes moving/stretching it each morning.

Oh, and that's great news about your benign-ness!!! (I know I said that already...but it's worth mentioning twice.)


----------

